# Buckle fracture in wrist?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever had a buckle fracture in their wrist?

How long did it take to heal and what kind of treatment were you given?

Aires bolted a few weeks ago while I was holding him for the farrier and I hit the ground hard. I thought I had just sprained my wrist, but it's been three weeks and it's gotten worse, not better. So, I went to the urgent care today and the NP thinks I have either a buckle fracture in my wrist or a snapped a tendon (or possibly both). :-| She had me try to bend my wrist up and I nearly screamed. When she asked if I could carry a gallon of milk, I laughed at her. I'm waiting on the results of the x-rays from today, so should have a better idea tomorrow what is wrong.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oldest had one, 6 weeks to heal. The tendon is going to be a harder row. Prayers for quick healing. Take it easy, follow the rules, eat protein rich and take arnica orally
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Ive fractured my wrist in three spots and im pretty sure one of them was a buckle fracture. I had to wear a cast for 3 or 4 months after the doctor had to put me to sleep and pop my wrist back into place...... After you get your cast off you can barely move your hand like it feels really weak and heavy... And when it gets sweaty it starts to itch and it sucks.......


----------

